# 1966 Traynor Bassmaster in Oshawa (Facebook)



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

One of the older ones....condition is a bit undefined.





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Just noticed that its on Kijiji too









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm on it. Thanks.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

That's a really early one!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If that were closer I'd be all over it.


----------

